# Is Staffpad a good app for choral composers?



## Lasse-Erik (Jan 16, 2022)

I think not so much. 
1. The lyrics size settings is a joke. There are 3 choises: Small, medium and big. All of them are useless.
2. Not possible to place dynamics above the staff.
3. Not possible to copy lines of lyrics from other places on the sheet.
4. The «cursor» is not in synch with the notation.

Think twice before buying. There is no refund..


----------



## brandowalk (Jan 16, 2022)

Perhaps suggest these features to StaffPad Help (in a less negative tone).


----------

